# Who would have imagined.....



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

In March I went to visit my sister in Italy with the purpose of staying there for only 8 days.

She was diagnosed with lung cancer, but we thought it was manageable and curable.

She was not a smoker and we could not understand how this has happened to her.

When I arrived in Italy, I realized that the situation was more critical than what she had led me to believe, and I had to stay there for undetermined period of time.

Of course I had not prepared for this: my 3 pups were looked after by a friend back in California with the plan that I would be back 
in The States within 8 days. My friend was staying in my house with the pups.

It was devastating enough to realize that my sister was not gonna get any better: as a matter of fact she was hospitalized for two months 
until she took her last breath couple of weeks ago.

I am glad that I was able to make arrangements to stay by her side without interruptions while my friend in California was house sitting 
my 3 pups for two entire months.

You can imagine the agony of seeing my young sister Victoria, 55 years old, dying slowly..... 
she had the desire to live till her last breath. 

We spent many hours together every day as I would go to the hospital early morning and stay with her for 10-12 hours every day til she would retire for the night.

Who would have imagined, just a year ago, that this would have happen to her?

The funeral service was beautiful with about 500 guests: she was a very well known personality in her community and even the Major came by.

Besides being an M.D., she had written several books and was known in the Jewish community for being a scholar on Kaballah. 

Three local newspaper wrote tribute articles about her. She left an imprint and a void on many people's lives.

For those of you who may speak Italian and might be interested in seeing the event, you may go on 
Youtube and look under VICKY BELLA DA MORIRE.

She was my only sister and I will forever cherish her memories and kindness.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dearest Sammy,
Please accept my deep, deep condolences to you on the passing of your beloved sister---how very sorry I am that she left you so suddenly & unexpectedly. What a shock & emptiness you must feel. Life, as we know it, can change so suddenly. I am so happy you could be w/her & share this departure along w/some wonderful memories. She was so blessed to have you present as you were to be w/her.
She left a big footprint. . . may you find comfort in her success in this life. Sisters share a bond not easily broken.
We love you and want to be here w/you. Welcome Home! much love, sandi


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I can't imagine being without my sister and am so glad you were able to be with her the last few months. I pray you find comfort in the memories you made together over the years.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a total shock this all must have been!!!! 

You are a good sister to re-arrange your life to be with her in her time of need. And your friend at home taking care of your pups is worth her weight in gold.


I'm so sorry you lost your dear sister so unexpectedly and at such a young age...sometimes it just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sammy I am so sorry for your heartbreaking loss of your only sister. Oh she must have cherished all the time that you were able to spend with her, and you as well. This loss and the shock of it all is so sad. My heart goes out to you. 
I will look at the video for sure.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Life, as we know it, can change so suddenly......
> She left a big footprint. . .


Yes Sandi, you are so right, my look at life has change drastically because of her departure. 

She was so active and involved in the community and now the only tangent memories of her are her books, 
her videos on YouTube about Kaballah, her paintings, yes, she was an extraordinary painter. Below is a painting of Jerusalem.

And yes, today we are here, tomorrow, is not promised.

Thank you Sandi for your kind words, they warmed my heart in this time of sorrow.:heart:



.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sammy - I'm so sorry about your loss. We just never know. Cherish every day, every minute. I know that it was such a comfort for your sister having you there. As hard as it all was for you, I know that you helped your sister immeasurably and also I feel you were meant to be there with her to do this. Imagine if you hadn't been and you would have lost her without spending all that important time together. You had the weight of the world on your shoulders both seeing to her care and also leaving the girls that long. I hope you're taking plenty of time to heal. Your sister was so lucky to have you. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I am so glad you were able to be with her the last few months.



Thank you Maggie for your comforting words, and yes, I hope she felt the love
and care I had for her in those two months in the hospital. 

Every day she had an unbelievable flow of visitors and that made her so happy. 

The Italians are such warm people, they would bring her anything and everything to give her joy, from ice cream, to chocolates, 
to flowers, to plants, to glamorous accessories.
I even bought her a tiara for her birthday which was during those two months, and she felt so special.

Here are some memorabilia I displayed in her house in Italy for her friends......


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sammy I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister. I can understand how you feel right now. I lost my Mom very unexpectedly just 5 weeks ago today.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The A Team said:


> ........And your friend at home taking care of your pups is worth her weight in gold.....


Yes, I definitely conquered my fear of the idea of what would happen if I ever had to part from the pups for a long period of time.......how would I handle it....

My friend had a crucial, important part in taking good care of the pups in California 
so that I can be day in day out with my sister in Italy and give it all till the end.

I am so grateful having such a friend.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, please thank your friend for us---I wish we might have been there for you more, but of course we did not know. Sue hit the target w/her remarks. We are family & we would have gladly stepped up to the plate, but it was meant for another, and we are so happy that this worked out for you best of all. I so wish that for all of my SM family---when we are allowed a spot in your life we are, indeed, blessed beyond measure. Thank you for sharing your sis w/us---wow, was she amazing in so many ways. I have a feeling that so many are here in our family & we find it out only when/as they pass. What a blessed group we are---and by each special individual.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sammy,

Just reading this now. I am so sorry; she was so young. I wish there were words.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sammy I am so sorry to hear about your dear sister, I believe God had this planned so you could be by her side. She sounds like a amazing woman that touched many lives.
I wish I could give you a hug girlfriend, you have been through a lot


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Sammy I am so sorry......
> I will look at the video for sure.


For those who watched the video and don't understand Italian, you can see me thanking and basically honoring 5 main figures who helped me 
through the 2 months in the hospital: 

the first one is my sister's new partner whom she just started dating and who was there for her in the hospital for h o u r s, listening to every breath she was breathing and every word she was trying to convey.

The second lady is the person who watched her pup Muffin while she was going to therapies or flying to Israel to be seen by specialists. She was so caring to me too in many ways. The pup was adopted by a very nice couple whom Muffin knew and liked. Muffin is a 3 years old mix Maltese and Cotton De Touleur.

The couple which you see by the coffin, were absolutely out of this world: the husband was my personal cheauffer taking me back and forth to the hospital 
in the mornings and bringing me back home from the hospital at nights.
The hospital was about 20 minutes drive each way. He would drive me relentlessly anytime and everywhere I needed for the final arrangements.

Then you can see in the video, the Chief Rabbi of Milan who came several time with his family to the hospital to give encouragement and hope to my sister. 
That was very important for her psychological well being.

And finally, you can see me in the video thanking the Vice President of the Jewish community and his wife who guided me and helped me with the funeral arrangements.

For those of you who are not familiar with the Jewish tradition, it is customary to cut (usually with scissors) the outfit of the bereaved as a sign that this person is in mourning, and you can see that in the video.

I relive the experience as I narrate it:crying:



.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Sammy - I know that it was such a comfort for your sister having you there.



Yes, she thanked me quite few time for extending my stay and being there with her.






.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> Sammy I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister. I can understand how you feel right now. I lost my Mom very unexpectedly just 5 weeks ago today.


Kathy,

My condolences to you, we are both going through time of bereavement: 
I need some time to adjust to the idea that I will never hear or see my sister again.

The pups are helping me with lots of hugs:hugging:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Sammy,
> 
> I am so sorry; she was so young. .




Yes, uncle Walter, at 55, she was 10 years younger than me ......
A year ago we were talking about future vacations together :crying 2:k






.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sammy
> I wish I could give you a hug girlfriend.......





Thank you and a hug back to you:wub:





.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Sammy,

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved sister, Victoria. I know how much she meant to you ... and, Victoria to you.

You shared with me right before Christmas, that you might be making the trip to be with Victoria. Please know, that throughout the following months, I have been thinking about you and your sister. 

Thank you for coming back to your Spoiled Maltese family and sharing the video. I watched it twice. That is why the delay in posting here. The timing was prefect ... because when I came online tonight, I saw that you had just posted more about who was in the video. 

The video is both touching and bittersweet. How beautiful that you not only honored your sister, but you honored those who were there for you and Victoria. I felt in a way that I was there with you. I shed tears several times as I watched you lovingly say farewell to your beloved sister.

So many moments were touching and bittersweet. I love that the tiara was placed on the endearing heart of beautiful red roses. Watching you and Victoria's partner ... place all the other bouquets of flowers on your sister's final resting place ... it was easy to see the love you had for her.

It's wonderful knowing that Muffin was so well taken care of by such a loving couple. And, that Muffin has been adopted by a couple that not only loves Muffin ... but, Muffin loves them. You could see in the video how much Victoria loved Muffin ... and, visa versa.

Sammy, you went through so much last year and this year. The loss of your vet, whom you loved ... and who had died suddenly. And, then enduring the pain of seeing your sister become terminally ill and then die. Everything was happening all at once. 

So, may blessings though ... all the people who attended the funeral. The Chief Rabbi of Milan, who came with his family, to visit your sister in the hospital several times. The Vice President of the Jewish community, and his wife, who helped you with the funeral arrangements. Friends making sure you had transportation to see your sister every day. Muffin being cared for in loving hands. Your dear sweet friend, who took care of the fluff babies for you while you were gone. All making in possible for you to spend precious time with your beloved sister.

Sammy, you have not only been the most wonderful and loving sister to Victoria ... but, you were also her Earth Angel. Now Victoria is an Angel, in Heaven ... and she is watching over her loving sister ... you. I watched other videos of Victoria and she was beautiful ... inside and out. So are you, Sammy. May you find much peace and comfort with knowing what a beautiful person you are. :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss..I can't imagine a visit like that to find out it would be your last..
I'm so glad you were able to spend that precious time with her.
It's awesome that your friend took care of the fluff babies for you. 
It's so important,especially as we get older to have someone we can count on to be there for us and our fluffs.

I think most anyone on this forum would do that for another ,if the need arose .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Your sister was amazing, and so talented too..
One of Al's co workers had lung cancer, never smoked either.. 

She's with you now and you'll carry her in your heart.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sammy,

You are so fortunate to have a true friend who could take care of your little ones. You needed to focus on your sister and that allowed you to do so. We just do not know what the next turn in life will be. Please let your heart heal, the girls will help with that. Take some stroll along the beach and let yourself be immersed in its tranquility. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Due some very bad issues with my Computer, I have not been able to post much and want to finally take the time to offer my very sincere condolences to Sami on the passing of her Sister. And while it was so very, very sad that she passed away, it was wonderful that Sami was able to spend the time that she was able to to be with her. May you be be comforted by all the memories that you shared together during your life with her.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest Sammy,
> 
> It's wonderful knowing that Muffin has been adopted by a couple that not only loves Muffin ... but, Muffin loves them.





Dearest Marie,

Your consoling words are so uplifting in this time of bereavement, you spoke to my heart so beautifully. 

And yes, Muffin is very well taken care of by this couple who travels with her everywhere and never leaves her alone.

I gave them a $1,500 gift to buy Muffin a health insurance and whatever they might need for her.






.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I did watch the video Sammy, and was deeply touched. It was overwhelming really although I only understood a few words. 
Even though I don't know about Jewish traditions, everyone does some of these same things, like rearranging the flowers. We have the same feelings of trying to take care of our loved ones in whatever way we can. The flowers were beautiful, and the tiara so sweet. 

I was so sad to see her dog Muffin, and happy that he has a new loving home, I'm sure that was a great comfort to your sister. I understand how proud you are of her, she was very talented and a hard worker.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I'm so glad you were able to spend that precious time with her.



Yes indeed Michelle, that WAS time I captured in pictures and will always hold dear. 

:ThankYou: for your encouraging message :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Sammy,
> 
> Please let your heart heal, the girls will help with that. Thoughts are with you.




Yes uncle Walter, when I hug the girls I'm in heaven, the best healing there is.

When I arrived home from Italy, after two months absence, they actually looked at me for a minute not knowing what to think......
is she staying? Or is she gonna disappear again?:blink::mellow::huh:



.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> ........May you be be comforted by all the memories......




Thank you for your uplifting words:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maglily said:


> I did watch the video Sammy.......The flowers were beautiful, and the tiara so sweet.



Yes Brenda, I bought the tiara for her birthday which was two weeks prior to her passing.

She wore it with so much class, and now she is a princess in Heaven:innocent:





.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, I finally caught a few minutes to watch the video this morning. It was beautiful & sad. Your heart must be breaking. I admire the way you were able to take charge & say a thank you to the people who had supported you---also the way you were able to do all of that in a strange country. Having lived abroad most of my life & having helped others in your situation I know what kind of energy went into this. The music was both beautiful & sad as well. It was interesting & enlightening to go through the entire process w/you. I know your sis is very lucky to have had you by her side. The tiara was so special. I hope for you w/all of our friends here some repite & healing in these coming days of grief.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss! Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sammy, I finally caught a few minutes to watch the video this morning. It was beautiful & sad. Your heart must be breaking. I admire the way you were able to take charge & say a thank you to the people who had supported you---also the way you were able to do all of that in a strange country. Having lived abroad most of my life & having helped others in your situation I know what kind of energy went into this. The music was both beautiful & sad as well. It was interesting & enlightening to go through the entire process w/you. I know your sis is very lucky to have had you by her side. The tiara was so special. I hope for you w/all of our friends here some repite & healing in these coming days of grief.






:goodpost:so beautifully said, thank you Sandi




.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss! Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers!




:ThankYou:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sammie, I am just now seeing this! I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to care for a loved one. May your memories of your sister fill your heart with love. Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss. May you find peace knowing that you were with her until the end.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Sammy.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I am so thankful and humble for the love I am receiving from all of you:ThankYou:







.


----------

